# Invader 3 & Lg Choc's



## CharlieSierra (26/3/18)

Evening guys & gals.

Just a quick question
As far as I know the invader 3 is semi-unregalated. So I've always used 25R's & Vtc 4 batteries.

But would I be able to use my Lg Choc batteries with a rta buil of .25 ohm's safely ? 

At 3.6V I draw around 14A and the Lg Chocs are rated for 20A

Might me a stupid question but I'd rather not risk my batteries or my mod if I could've know better.


----------



## stevie g (26/3/18)

Yes they're rated at 20 amps you should be fine.


You're fine because as your cells sag under load and voltage drops a bit you're pulling less amps as well.

If they are fake they will cause a risk and we don't know if the invader is able to trip the circuit if excessive sag appears (lots of regulated mods do this with a low battery warning.


----------



## stevie g (26/3/18)

I have to say if the batteries did vent in the invader it won't be bad like a tube mech which turns into a pipe bomb if tue batteries enter thermal runaway.

The invaders magnetic door will fall away and release instead of pressure building up in the battery bay.

This is all speculation however and anything is possible but in my opinion you're fine. 

The invader is a great mod, picked one up from VK myself at that awesome easter special price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (27/3/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Evening guys & gals.
> 
> Just a quick question
> As far as I know the invader 3 is semi-unregalated. So I've always used 25R's & Vtc 4 batteries.
> ...



You're safe to use it like that. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (27/3/18)

you answered your own question you draw comfortably less than the batteries continuous so you have no worries. Never a stupid question by the way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (27/3/18)

Just to add... the invader III is fully regulated, it just doesn't have a screen. It is voltage regulated instead of power regulated (like most mods these days) but it does have all the safety features to protect you.


----------



## CharlieSierra (27/3/18)

Thanks for the reply guys.


----------

